# Deep hatred towards husbands friends



## bbydede (Aug 26, 2014)

how do you stop hating someone who hurt you? Or be friends with someone who is friends with a horrible person who hurt you? How do you allow these people into your home and keep your temper quiet? My husband just wants everyone to be friends but after 6 years I have only become more vocal and pissed. At least I have the balls to stand up for myself now. I used to just run away and cry. Now it's like they released the dragon. I'm pissed I let them treat me bad for so long but now they are playing the nice card because we are married. So if I say anything I'll look like the *****. Any advice on how to calm the dragon? Should I let my husband hang out with them without me so we keep the dragon leashed? I'm pissed he would want to hang out with them regardless. Is it worth divorcing the person you love to get away from negative people?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you and your husband move back to where his friends live?

I would need to know this before giving an answer.


----------

